# 135mm hub in 130mm frame



## DRLski (Apr 26, 2003)

I just wanted to verify, a 135mm hub will not fit on a 130mm frame right? I'm just wondering because it always seems like my cannondale cross has a bit of extra room when I tighten up the scewer with the 130mm wheels and was thinking about getting a pair of 135mm wheels but I was told the cannondale was supposed to be used with 130mm hubs. 

Thanks.


----------



## jeremyb (Jun 16, 2004)

Not in an aluminum frame, no.

If it was steel, maybe you could coldset?


----------



## DRLski (Apr 26, 2003)

do redline frames take 130 or 135mm?


----------



## jeremyb (Jun 16, 2004)

DRLski said:


> do redline frames take 130 or 135mm?


i had a redline that took a 135, and have seen ones that take 130.....so make sure you know what it is before you buy.


----------



## TMR (Sep 24, 2004)

I've fit both a 135 and a 130 on my redline conquest with no problemo.


----------



## endure26 (Jan 27, 2005)

My Merlin is 135mm and I often throw on a 130mm hub and tighten it down - no issues. I've done the opposite on my Ritchey steel break away (130 to 135) - no issues. Aluminum has some flex, but not as much as ti or steel. If you can spread the dropouts, by hand, enough to get the hub in (ie without a lot of effort), you're probably ok.


----------



## estrangeiro06 (Aug 26, 2006)

DRLski said:


> do redline frames take 130 or 135mm?


my '05 conquest pro took 130s


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

I had a giant w/ 135 and using a 130 tended to cause some interference in the smallest cog, but maybe it was just my bad luck.


----------



## ojingoh (Jul 13, 2006)

on an aluminum bike dont do it, you can crack a seaststay or chainstay bridge. steel or ti is not as much of a concern, steel/ti you can get your frame respaced. which basically means they throw your bike in a frame jig and bend the stays and realign the brake bosses. a lot of older bikes have this done, respacing from a 126mm to 130mm dropout.

more of a concern is what 2.5mm offset does to your chainline. ideally you readjust your chainline to compensate, which means dealing with spacers on the drive side of the crank. on a 10 speed cassette it's about 2/3 of a cog offset for 2.5mm.

most 135mm hubs from hugi or king can be respaced -- you can get a new dustcap for the hubs. shimano you will have to dremel off the plastic dustcap. 

all of em need new axles. if your axle is poking out farther than the dropouts, guess what you are not locking down the quick release, your wheel can fly off if you hit the wheel hard enough. if you wanna run the 135mm wheel on the back, just look to see if a threaded 135mm axle will fit (actual length is more like 144mm.)

finally if i haven't discouraged you enough (seriously don't do it lol) you will have to redish the wheel.

one final thing - a lot of cyclocross and hybrids are spaced in acuality at 132.5mm in the rear. i know redline and salsa are/were like this.


----------

